# OK so I'm coming up yall's way and I'm confused....



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I'm supposed to be up there may 23rd doing some striper fishing out on a charter boat with my girlfriend's dad. I'm told we'll be fishing somewhere with the new york city skyline in the background and close to some bridge........anybody got any idea where I'll be?


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> I'm supposed to be up there may 23rd doing some striper fishing out on a charter boat with my girlfriend's dad. I'm told we'll be fishing somewhere with the new york city skyline in the background and close to some bridge........anybody got any idea where I'll be?


 you will be fishing the RARITAN bay. the skyline of NYC is a beauiful site ,the bridge most likely you will be fishing near is the VERRANZANO,depending on the boat,snagging bunker will be on the menu for you guys,rubber shads and surface swimmers for your arts.good luck


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Come on Up!!!*

That is my play ground for Stripers.. And it is the Raritan / Sandy Hook Area. This time of year it is Chunking clam and snagging bunker or trolling with Bunker spoons and shads.. What boat you going on?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

im not sure.....my gf's dad and I are coming up to fish with his brother:fishing: 



FA:beer:


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Well if you wanna make another trip give me a yell we can set you up on the Tunawahoo out of Point Pleasant..


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*yo king*

yo king what happend to ya the other day ???
still good bite on the shorts.
there shorts !!! but i'll take em after a long winter of freezen my arse off wit nuttin.
give me a call if you want to hit the beach friday nite. i plain to fish into the dark.


----------

